# camshaft install



## cstay (Aug 6, 2005)

how dificult is a cam install on a 2004 GTO does the front end of the car need to come off? what is involved and strange with doing this?


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

Front stays on. You'll need a helper to rotate the condenser out of the way. Unless you vent it and take it out.

Its pretty straight forward. Look at www.ls1howto.com for reference. Follow that and you should be golden


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh, for a second I thought you needed my help with something. :lol:


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

make sure to do the springs and pushrods.

two publications you may want for your collection

How To Build High Performance Chevy LSA/LS6 V-8's
Will Handzel
Cartech Autobooks

Chevy LS1/LS6 Performance
Christopher Endres
HP Books

both from amazon. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree ^^^^^
BTW, westell how does your car run with that cam in it? Dyno #'s? Times? :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> I agree ^^^^^
> BTW, westell how does your car run with that cam in it? Dyno #'s? Times? :cheers


pulls like a big dog. the power really pushes the limits of stock clutch and shifter - no doubt. need headers - no doubt. rev limiter at 7000, i really am impressed and heads go in next. once i got the resonators off ran really good. The D/R's help greatly. I haven't dynoed after getting resonators off, but stock i was 310 to the rear wheels (dynojet)

What do you think I should produce ?

with the REV double springs the train noise is a little more than I like, but they shouldn't wear out or fail (i pray daily on this  )

about 15 GTO's are scheduled for drags at Houston Raceway Park this sunday, sunday, sunday will have some slips then :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> pulls like a big dog. the power really pushes the limits of stock clutch and shifter - no doubt. need headers - no doubt. rev limiter at 7000, i really am impressed and heads go in next. once i got the resonators off ran really good. The D/R's help greatly. I haven't dynoed after getting resonators off, but stock i was 310 to the rear wheels (dynojet)
> 
> What do you think I should produce ?
> 
> ...


I would say mid to upper 300's, if you need headers call me..... I can hook you up! :cheers


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

I would agree with GTODEALER because I ran 308RWHP with just a K&N CAI.


----------

